# 4x4 pll parity algorithm



## PatrickJameson (Apr 13, 2009)

I was messing around and I found this alg: 2U2 r2 U2 r2 U2 r2 2U2

2U2 being double layer turn and r2 being single.

For me it is a lot faster than the old, r2 U2 r2 2U2 r2 u2, and the newish, 2U2 2R2 U2 r2 U2 2R2 2U2. My best time being 1.28 so far.

Tell me what you think.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 13, 2009)

Haha. I love it!
I actually learned a new OLL Parity earlier today!


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 13, 2009)

your alg confuses me in so many ways... i feel stupid, but let me reread it and try it....


ok i got it. its nice. and its what ive been useing scence i learned 4x4. just didnt notice it the way it was written.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 13, 2009)

i like it, good find


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 13, 2009)

I just use r2 U2' r2 (Uu)2 r2 (Uu)2 which is just the normal alg with an extra U2.

For those who haven't noticed, you should only use this alg: r2 U2 r2 (Uu)2 r2 u2 for the basic parity PLL: R U R' y r2 U2 r2 (Uu)2 r2 u2 y' R U' R'. OR if your PLL is just a PLL parity and you have already adjusted the U face.


----------



## byu (Apr 13, 2009)

I like that first alg Robert, its just the extra U2 and still works, its much faster. I'm going to use that one now, it's a lot easier than doing u2.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 14, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> I just use r2 U2' r2 (Uu)2 r2 (Uu)2 which is just the normal alg with an extra U2.



Isn't that how everyone performs the PLL parity? u2 is performed as (Uu)2 U2 right?


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

For u2 I actually put my finger on the u slice and push twice, but maybe everyone else does it differently.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 14, 2009)

@byu: If I need to do u2, I use my left thumb along with my right index finger to prevent any lock-ups.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 14, 2009)

Several people, including qqwref, have been using u2' r2 U2' 2R2 U2' r2' u2 for a while.
It works better on Rubik's than ES.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 14, 2009)

heh i have been using this pp for a while now..like one and a half years...xD


----------

